# Hinge jig



## Gouger06 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi 
I need to build a jig for hinging doors, the doors will have 3 hinges each. Any ideas 
Cheers Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Here's a quick and easy jig to do the job. 

Bits below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bottm.html
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1306

Bj


----------



## Gouger06 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks ...... Steve


----------

